# 6 x48 Sanding belts



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well my *OLD* Sears sander went down for the final count. It was 40 years old and I named it Lazurus, because I was able to bring it back from being dead many times in the last 5 years...anyway I took advantage of the recent Jet Tool sale and ordered a new 6 x 48 sander with enclosed stand. My question to you good folks is has anyone dealt with a company named Klingsbore Abrasives? I used to purchase my belts at the local Sear's, but they are down to ROS and 9 x 11 sheets, I'm looking for suggestions on where to purchase good quality sanding belts.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Klingspore makes some of the best abrasives that I've ever used. I'm also fortunate that they have 4 stores in NC that not only sell the abrasives, but a full complement of woodworking and finishing tools and supplies. Klingspor's Woodworking Shop | Quality Tools and Supplies for the Woodworker.
I buy from them often.

Charley


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've used Klingspor for years and they are the best or among the best. Fine Woodworking did a test not long ago and their ROS discs came out on top but this is a competitive market and new stuff comes along regularly. SIA and Norton also make good product.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I third the above!

My source up here, N. of 49 is SKOOKUM TOOLS...their online store is, well, see the links...
https://onlinesupply.ca/Abrasives/Sanding-Belts/Belts-up-to-6/KL302697
https://onlinesupply.ca/Abrasives/Sanding-Belts/Belts-up-to-6
https://onlinesupply.ca/Abrasives


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I've used Klingspor, never had a problem.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Klingspor is very good. Just do not let them get old. I bought a lot of 107 6 x 48s different grits at an auction at a very low price. That was 6 years ago. I used quite a few. Now the remaining belts (+-35) are unusable. Works about 3 minutes before falling apart. Apparently the glue has a limited lifetime. The canvas backing has also deteriorated.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

They get brittle over time. I had some fly apart too. Don't stock up. Manufacturer's suggest a 1 year lifespan. They'll last longer than that but don't push it. They say that the sandpaper sheets also deteriorate. I just bought a bunch from an outfit named Keen here in Canada and they say store them in a ziplock bag.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Didn't know that, Charles. Thanks for the tip!


----------

